# ABKC Atlanta Bullymania 4- March 14-15- 3 shows, 3 breeds RED CARPET EVENT



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Atlanta Bully Mania IV
12 days away!!! Please get your preregistration on!! It saves time and you can avoid the lines. Let us do the work for you!!!

I will be offering permanent ABKC JR HANDLER registration for 15$ at the show so they can participate and still attain their points.

JR Handlers are our future and I would love to see as many of our children involved as possible.

Preregister at www.abkcbullymania.com

Atlanta Bully Mania IV
Friday, March 14, 2014
Freight Depot
Underground Atlanta
Atlanta, GA

Two Day Event
Friday, March 14 & Saturday, March 15
For More Information:
404-819-6332

Judges: Rodrigo Silva, Milo Garcia, Angel De Zayas Caliz (Spain)
STD/CLS/P/XL/EX/SB/FB
Junior Handler 

Event Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/643659185695048/

Friday, March 14th, 2013 at 7pm:
ABKC Top Ten and ABKC Show Under The Lights&#8230;Dress to Impress for BTK's Best Dressed Award (No dress code enforced)

Saturday, March 15th, 2013 at 10am:
Handling Class and Demonstration, The Living Legends Invitational, and Two ABKC Shows

Schedule of Events:
Friday night show, party, meet and greet, and booth set up!! Cash bar, food, and fun...don't forget about BTK's Dress To Impress Award!!!! Plus the official ABKC Top Ten Competition and Award Ceremony!!! Pre-Registration goes down Friday night, beat the lines on Saturday and be ready to roll on Saturday with your armband numbers and registration out of the way!

Friday - TBD

ABKC Show - American Bully Specialty
Standard/Pocket/EX/XL/Classic
Champion/Grand Champion

Friday Night Show starts at 7pm...FREE ADMISSION!!!
*** Building opens 4pm Friday for set up and registration ***

Saturday registration starts 8am - 11am

Living Legends Competition 10am

Junior Handler 11am

Show 1 - International Judge Angel De Zayas Caliz (Spain)
11:30am

Shorty Bull, French Bulldog, American Bully
S/P/XL/EX/C/CH/GRCH

Show 2 - 2012 National Judge Milo Garcia 
Immediately following show 1

Shorty Bull, French Bulldog, American Bully
S/P/XL/EX/C/CH/GRCH


Admission:
$15 per person
*** Kids 12 and under are free!!!***

$35 per single dog / includes crate space.
(All dogs must be crated - Limited space)

There will be food available for purchase and cash bar!
*** Absolutely No outside food or drink allowed***

HOTEL INFO:

*** WHEN YOU CALL TO RESERVE YOUR ROOMS, YOU WILL NEED TO MENTION ABKC BULLY MANIA GROUP TO RECEIVE THE DISCOUNT ***

6 Miles from Venue:
La Quinta Inn - Atlanta Lenox Buckhead (6 miles northeast of show)
2535 Chantilly Drive NE
Atlanta, GA 30324
(404) 321-0999

* King or Double Rooms Available - NO PET FEES

10 Miles Northwest of Venue:

La Quinta Inn - Atlanta Paces Ferry (10 miles northwest of show)
2415 Paces Ferry Rd Southeast
Atlanta, GA 30339
(770) 801-9002

* King or Double Rooms Available - NO PET FEES


----------



## jj kennels (Nov 13, 2019)

i see this is a couple years old, bit... are you still here ??


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Surfer

Lauren did drop by and say hello awhile back but she’s not usually around. You could try sending her a PM and see if she responds.


----------

